# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Pimento lodge or Tropical lagoon?

## irienegril

We are looking at these 2 properties for our April visit. Has anyone stayed there who might be familiar with the priorities and location?

Also, what would a private driver charge for Port Antonio to Montego Bay?

----------


## *vi*

Irienegril, 

I can only give you information about Pimento Lodge located in Long Bay. It’s a gorgeous, very secure, large garden property full of greenery.  You will love walking the grounds.  The owner, Lloyd Edwards, is an absolute wonderful host.  The units are large, immaculate and tastefully decorated.  None of the units have kitchens; however there is a restaurant on the property.  

It’s off the main road.  The walk down the lane to the main road would take about 12 minutes or less??  So the walk down is doable, but personally I would recommend a driver to go up. Once down, you can easily get a route taxi to anywhere.  The ride into town from Long Bay is about 20 minutes.  The lane is across the road from the beach and a line of bars and cookshops.  

Now all I can say about Tropical Lagoon is it’s a steep, but close walk to the main road.  That makes it convenient for public transportation so you will only need to charter a driver for excursions.  It’s also closer to town than Pimento Lodge.

----------


## sammyb

I have stayed at Tropical Lagoon.  Good location closer to town and such.  Very nice accommodations and lovely grounds.  Sits right on the Blue Lagoon really can't ask for more than that.  Private Driver from Mobay would run around $250 I can recommend Warren & Kemar McKenzie brothers from Portland that I have used and trust.

Warren 876-883-9081 wgam84@yahoo.com
Kemar 876-450-7379 dainianm@gmail.com

if you download the app Whatsapp you can communicate with them free via wifi

----------


## irienegril

We ended up booking Goblin Hill Villas. We could not be happier with our choice! The location, grounds, villas, staff....are wonderful! We will be sad to leave!!!

----------


## *vi*

Irienegil, Goblin Hill Villas is amazing.  Glad you enjoyed it.  Think you will post some pictures or do a mini report???

----------


## irienegril

> Irienegil, Goblin Hill Villas is amazing.  Glad you enjoyed it.  Think you will post some pictures or do a mini report???


Yes! I will definitely post pictures and thoughts from our stay.  It is easy to see why you are so in love with Port Antonio!

----------


## *vi*

WONDERFUL!!!  I can't wait to savor whatever you share!!!  I admit, I'm obsessed with Portland but it makes me happy when others have their own pleasant connection.

----------

